# Two bearing for Tongue and Grove bit?



## ppapineau (Oct 9, 2009)

My woodriver tongue and grove bit set came with two bearings. Why? 
Are they different sizes? 
Is one a spare?
Do I use one with the male and one above and below the female?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

Most of the time you want to cut the slot 7/16" deep the default but sometimes you want to change the depth, some of the lower end bits only come with one harbor so you will need to switch the bearings/cutters around all the time.. you only need one bearing some of the time.

Lower end set ▼
WoodRiver Anti-Kickback 1/4" Tongue & Groove Router Bit - Woodcraft.com

A good set below ▼ note the cutter for plywood and the 3/8" wide one not the norm for most T & G sets.
http://cgi.ebay.com/11pc-1-2-Shank-...541013405?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20b8e5ad9d
========
higher end bit set below, the best with 2 sizes of bearings.
3-Pc Tongue & Groove Cabinetmaking Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

======



ppapineau said:


> My woodriver tongue and grove bit set came with two bearings. Why?
> Are they different sizes?
> Is one a spare?
> Do I use one with the male and one above and below the female?


----------



## ppapineau (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Use 2 bearings with 1 cutter to make the groove and 1 bearing with 2 cutters to make the tongue.


----------

